# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  A Delight

## amyb

Last night I attended a preview of the musical revival-ANNIE. The show was a delight and if you are in town for the holidays, a perfect family treat.

The cast has terrific energy. How do they find these charming and oh so talented little girls?

Yes it is corny. And yes it is old. But the sets, lighting, and costumes all work splendidly.

I took my niece. The same niece I took to see ANNIE 33 years ago, her first Broadway show when she was 7! We both thought it a super production.

When we asked the little girl sitting near  me what she liked the best, she smiled widely and said EVERYTHING! I gotta' tell you, I did too.

----------


## MIke R

We are trying to get Lena to this.... the spring musical is going to be Annie and rumor is Lena is going to get the lead....so now that the rumor is alive and well, God help us ALL if she doesn't get it...LOL

----------


## NYCFred

Thanks, Ames!!

We've been talking about taking the 3.5 yo GD to her first Bway show....

(also thinking Rockettes/Radio City Christmas extravaganza...)

I had no idea this was being "revivalized"...good to know.

----------


## amyb

Took 4 to Lion King-they all loved it. ages 9, 7,7, and 5.

----------


## NYCFred

Yes, that was/is under consideration, too...


LS found this....Mommypoppins.com 


all kinds of NYC based kid friendly activity...

----------


## amyb

Thanks, I will share it with Charlie's people.

----------


## julianne

Another fun experience for little ones is *The Big**Apple Circus* because all the acts are close and kids can see everything.

----------


## gabmat

Newsies is great too...

----------

